# Pier fishing question



## morty mc moat (Dec 7, 2010)

This question may seem silly, but I honestly dont know. Say you catch a large fish, whether it be a king, bull drum, etc from the pier, something to heavy to pull up by line how do you land the fish. I have seen the large nets that can hoist some decent size fish up but other than crossing everyone and walking a big fish to shore how do you land a big fish on a pier. I havent always been a serious pier fisherman usually surf or jetty and havent had to deal with a monster on a pier. I have asked other fisherman before but short of owning a net to retrieve a fish how would you go about doing it. Just curious and will be up in pawleys in 2 weeks and plan on doing some more pier fishing as the tree rigging for spanish has me hooked and was considering throwing a line out for a king. Thanks for any info in advace.

Kyle


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Obvious keepers (big kings, big Spanish not on tree rigs, cobia, big blues) usually get gaffed with something that looks like a giant treble hook. Other big fish you don't want to lose that isn't or can't be kept (red drum, sometimes rays, big trout or weakfish (fall off easily), most any flounder, ect) get the hoop net. If it's especially large you should let him run and wear himself out away from the pier so he doesn't wrap you up, then ask for a net. Hopefully someone will have one, if not some piers have them hanging available for public use. Unfortunately a lot of time they'll be towards the suds where the flounder fishermen are as they're notorious for spitting the hook.

You mentioned you're hooked on jigging for Spanish, make sure you just get the big ones up ASAP, he's not yours until he's on YOUR side of the rail. Seen a few good ones shake loose.


----------



## morty mc moat (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info, fortunatley or unfortunatley I havent caught anything over a few pounds that I couldnt get up by hand lining in but I have asked about the nets before and a few piers I have been on here on the sc coast and outerbanks havent had any and so I was under the impression I would have to buy one and not sure if it was worth the investment as I only get to fish over there bout 2-3 times a year. When you say a large trebble do you mean like one that would be used for gators or gigging flounder attatched to a rope or something that seems it would make sense. Thanks again.

Kyle


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Just Google pier gaffs and you'll see a lot of pictures. They're much bigger than a snagging treble hook.


----------

